# 21561 nhpa-1



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The hobby shop i go to well one of them sent me a text that a 21561nhpa-1 with 4 rocket cars and some road signs. Anyone know roughly how much its worth going friday just wondering if anyone would know.
Thanks al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have an idea. Never priced the rocket cars. Tom will have an idea. He will know the set.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are two versions of the NH 21561 PA. With plastic steps in full E condition its $200, drop down to VG condition, about $150. The version with single rivet metal steps is worth $300 in E condition, $150 in VG condition.
As far as the 4 rocket cars go it depends what they are. In the 1953 set there were 3 dome cars and an observation, all were satin silver. In 1954 there were 3 dome cars and an observation, all had a green band. In 1955 there was a combine, a coach, a dome and an observation, all with green bands. The 1955 set is the highest priced, followed by the 1953 and 1954 sets of cars. In E condition the 1955 cars would total about $380, half that for VG condition. The 1954 and 1953 sets would be $350, half for VG.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks see what happens friday


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Good luck Al, they would be good additions to any pike.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Went to see it today he not sure but he wants to sell it as a set the 21561 is in good shape no dummy car the rocket launcher rocket carrier good shape he had a bar harbor reefer in good shape there is a few others hope he decides to sell them seperate. Also he gave me something he was going to get ref of o will show a pick. My brother in law gave me american flyer set o gauge here r some pics.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Al that O gauge American Flyer looks pretty good, especially the engine and tender. Looks like you also go some decent boxes too. Nice brother in law.
I had to correct a typo Al regarding your 401 engine. Please re-read. Sorry for my blunder.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Some very nice pre war O gauge Al, I'm looking at some pictures of your 401 steam engine in the " American Flyer Classic Toy Trains " book by G & J Souter. A fine piece of Flyer history.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 768 Gulf Oil Supply Depot is much harder to find than the Shell version. All that white stuff will clean off with some care. Be careful on the silver paint with any cleaning products. I would give up on the decals and put reproduction Gulf decals on the tanks. The Gulf version also had the handrails with short ladders on the tanks. Repros of those are available as well.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I already did not bad for free. Thankyou.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Free is pretty much always good.


----------

